# Another builder Question



## mhoy9 (Nov 21, 2008)

What does the code say about basement insulation and what is the best and or proper method. Thinking of finishing it just l trying to figure out how much its going to cost. 2x4 or 2x6 any other tips or tricks


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Check with your local City or town for any building codes covering code.
Basement insulation may not have much codes as this is for comfort and not structural.
I suggest googling basement insulation or looking at Dow Styrofoam or Owens Cornings web sites for ideas.
There are many ways to insulate a basement. But there are a few "proper" ways. Generally you want to be aware of any water leaks, and fix them. You will want to be able to control dampness and to control mold and mildew. Just about every basement has dampness and mold/mildew issues. Not a big proublem as long as you prepare for them. 

I think most guys are using a blue(dow) or Pink(owens) rigid foam board on the wall. then building the 2x4 wall out and then 3 1/2" fiberglas batts in the 2x4 walls. Its all pretty simple. 
Do yourself a big favor and make sure you SEAL and insulate your band joist (rim joist) PROPERLY, before finishing off your basement. 
Check with your local utilitie company as there are some rebates available for the energy upgrade. I know DTE had a rebate program.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Mel had some really good advice. I would have given the same. Local codes are the ones you want to address.
Doing it right costs more to start, but will pay off in the end because you wont have to "re do" it any time soon!

How's the gutters btw?:woohoo1:


----------



## mhoy9 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys and thanks to big reds he did some gutters on my house last fall and they look and work great I will be in touch for the work I cant do myself


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I highly suggest talking with your Building Inspector. I have seen too many homes/ basements mold right up because of bad Insul/finishing jobs. Many with good intentions / ideas , but with moisture + food(lumber) + sealing it up with wrong insul or method and you just made yourself a good ole petri dish for growing mold. As long as there is any moisture above 30% at any time of year for more than 48 hours it can grow. Be sure to repair concrete/block wall cracks properly before covering them up. Good luck


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Basements are not created equal. First and foremost, what's your depth, water table, foundation type, etc etc. And once you know that and properly address moisture and vapor barriers as needed per your particulars, you can consider your insulation options. Those insulation options then also need to be balanced based upon the airflow characteristics of your home in general. The professionals call it Building Sciences for a reason  Aint nothin' simple about doing it right.


----------

